# tennessee (and surrounding areas) herf



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

Anyone around here want to get together in Nashville for a Herf, Ive got a good idea of where we should have it, a cool smoke/ imported beer joint. This is open to anyone in Tennessee and anyone who could get there in a decent amout of time. Remember anywhere between louisville and birmingham is less then 3 hours from nashville  

I hope we can get this midsouth herf up and running

ET


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Would love to make it but I am way to far away. So consider this post a bump 


Man I miss Tenn. Good pork BBQ and some nice looking ladies. If this is set for a bit out and I get a job soon, I will have the cash on hand from separation package that I could make it there. 




Stacey


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2006)

Depends on the date, but if possible, I will be there.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll keep my eye on this to see what dates you have in mind. Maybe other from around my AO will have interest.


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

Just let me know the date and I'll most likely be there!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Sounds like fun! If everything falls together, I would love to go. How soon are you looking to get this thing going?


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

Im open to any date, whenever is convenient
work schedules would most likely be the limiting factor in these plans i imagine
just post some date ideas to see if they work for everyone else

Elliott


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

Man, I LOVE Nashville. Was there in Feb. last year. Kind of a long drive for me though......'bout 1200 miles round trip.


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

anyone got any ideas for a date?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

I assume we are talking weekend, right?

Maybe Feb 18th? I'm committed for the last weekend in Feb. Not sure what my March looks like yet.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Feb 18th may work for me as well. I'm in Evansville, IN, so I'm right at the 3 hr window, but what the hell. I may be able to hit up another local (Puffdaddy) to tag along. I'll continue to monitor the thread for any updates.

Great idea, just keep us updated.


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

Anytime works for me guys, most likely I'm right down the street, so....look forward to meeting some of youz guys in person. Should be cool! =)


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

I might be able to make it down on the 18th. Probably can't make it an overnighter, but would certainly still be worth the drive for an afternoon full of stogies and stories!! Are we thinking of meeting around lunch and going from there or were you thinking later?


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

What about the first saturday in March? I cant do it on the 18th, and Svillekid is committed on the 25th, how does that sound?

Also, for those of you that know nashville a bit, I was thinking somewhere like smokes and brews in franklin. They have a private room but im not sure if it costs anything. Liquid Smoke in Murfreesboro is good if we go around 2 PM when it opens, but its a college town so around 8 it will start getting packed. Both of these places have a decent selection or cigars and beer. Now other options are the havana lounge inside buffalo billards which is cigar friendly, but Ive never been and Flying saucer which has a great selection of beers and stuff but no cigars, but is cigar friendly.

there are some options


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

etenpenny said:


> What about the first saturday in March? I cant do it on the 18th, and Svillekid is committed on the 25th, how does that sound?
> 
> Also, for those of you that know nashville a bit, I was thinking somewhere like smokes and brews in franklin. They have a private room but im not sure if it costs anything. Liquid Smoke in Murfreesboro is good if we go around 2 PM when it opens, but its a college town so around 8 it will start getting packed. Both of these places have a decent selection or cigars and beer. Now other options are the havana lounge inside buffalo billards which is cigar friendly, but Ive never been and Flying saucer which has a great selection of beers and stuff but no cigars, but is cigar friendly.
> 
> there are some options


i live in nashville and, depending on the date, might be interested in joining up. early march would be better for me. let me ask the forum this; is it necessary to be in a cigar store or would a bar be preferable? i mean, generally, i travel with what i intend to smoke and if we were to hit a bar, it might be a more agreeable atmosphere. some places that come to mind are the Sportsman's Grille (in the village), Sam's (in the village), Broadway Brewhouse (does anyone know for sure if they're cigar-friendly?). i haven't been to the flying saucer in ages - isn't their smoking section that pseudo-outdoor section, right when you walk in? any other thoughts?


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

Whatever place that we can find that is cigar friendly is good for me, here si the smokes and brews joint http://www.smokesandbrews.com/
Any of those places would be good for me, and Im sure many of you are more familar with Nashville then I am so lets just shoot around some ideas that you guys know and see what is cigar friendly
also the beer sellar, Ive heard is cigar friendly, I dont even know where that is though


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

Right now I don't see any reason why the 1st Saturday in March would not work. I have to trust to the judgement of the locals as to locations. I have limited contacts with Nashville. Have a sister that lives east of there in Lebanon, but since she is very anti-smoking, I doubt she could give me any pointers as to possible locations there!


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

I will check with my cohort, but I think March 4th would be good (well, it is for me). Sorry, but I'm too far away to be able to offer any locations. I will put my trust in the locals.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

etenpenny said:


> and Im sure many of you are more familar with Nashville then I am


Well there was this one place I pickup two girls, another place a couple tried to pickup my buddy and the guy wanted to dance with him, the stripclub which was nuts where the freaks come out at night and the pimp who pulled his 44.

I'll let you all decide where we should meet.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Yeah, makes me no nevermind where we go. The Bars idea seems to lend to a better, more interesting surrounding. And like said before, I bring what I would plan to smoke, too.

March would be much better.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

hollywood said:


> Yeah, makes me no nevermind where we go. The Bars idea seems to lend to a better, more interesting surrounding. And like said before, I bring what *'toker* and I would plan to smoke, too.
> 
> March would be much better.


I knew I could count on you.

I can't be put down as a positive, just a probable right now guys.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

We're getting a good size crowd coming to Louisville on the 25th of February! You're all welcome to join us! Even you Ken!


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

Man, I would love to come to louisville, but its a little to far from memphis, oh well
anyway the first weekend in march sounds great, if no one objects
What time do you guys want to have this, that will determine what kind of place and what we need to do to make sure we have room wherever we go


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

ky toker said:


> I knew I could count on you.


So what are ya trying to say!? I owe you too!?!? SH*T!!!:hn


----------



## KnightKrusher (Jan 4, 2006)

It seems like a great idea. Please keep me informed as to the time and place.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> We're getting a good size crowd coming to Louisville on the 25th of February! You're all welcome to join us! Even you Ken!


Yeppie! I'm included. It's probably on the 24th, isn't it? Think you'll fool me, I show up then.



> So what are ya trying to say!? I owe you too!?!? SH*T!!!


Umm, no. You don't owe me, but we could pretend. I think you said you'd buy the first 5 rounds, too.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

ky toker said:


> Umm, no. You don't owe me, but we could pretend. I think you said you'd buy the first 5 rounds, too.


I can do that!! Think I'll pretend to bring you a couple Davidoffs and a bottle of 32 yr old scotch to split, too!!:r


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

well the havana lounge idea is done, they closed it down a year ago


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

etenpenny said:


> Man, I would love to come to louisville, but its a little to far from memphis, oh well
> anyway the first weekend in march sounds great, if no one objects
> What time do you guys want to have this, that will determine what kind of place and what we need to do to make sure we have room wherever we go


Where do you guys meet up in Louisville? I used to live there after college and it still remains one of my favorite cities. I still miss thunder over Louisville.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

etenpenny said:


> well the havana lounge idea is done, they closed it down a year ago


I don't think it really matters where we go, as long as they allow loud, drunken, obnoxious, lude, crude, cigar smoking!!!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

BUMP. Any further enlightenment on when and where we can all get together?


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

Im still shooting for march 4th, if no one has any more objections, the place is still unknown, any of you local nashville guys that are know more then me about a good location post it


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

bump...... locals, got any ideas?


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2006)

etenpenny said:


> bump...... locals, got any ideas?


Still looks like I can make it, now if we can get some input on locations!!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

I can make it, but don't know Nashville. Hopefully we can find a nice little hangout.


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

Woodys smokes and brews is about the only place I can think of, they could handle about 20 25 folks, with any beer you could think of. A Bar further in nashville would have to be given by someone a little more local then me.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Why Nashville, instead of Memphis? Just curious.

I think Woody's sounds fine to me. Lots of beers and cigars should make for a pretty good evening; not to mention meeting some new BOTL to hang with.


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

I just figured that nashville was more central then memphis, nashville is 3 hours from louisville, memphis, birminham, knoxville, atlanta I was hoping that we could include more people

but if you guys want to have it in memphis, I ok with that, heck its even easier

what do you all think?


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Nashville or Memphis makes me no difference. It's your show brother. About the same drive time for me; give or take 30 minutes.

Who all is coming so far?


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

I can do Memphis, but Nashville would present better lodging options for me, since my sister lives near there. Also would give my wife something to do (hang w/my sister) while I herf. 

If Memphis is better for the rest, don't let me be the deciding factor!! Memphis is only about 30 to 45 minutes further away.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

I was only asking about Memphis, 'cause that's where he lives. Nashville is definately cool with me. I haven't been to Nashville in a couple years. Let's just do the easy thing and leave it Nashville. Sorry I seemed to complicate things by bringing it up!


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

hollywood said:


> I was only asking about Memphis, 'cause that's where he lives. Nashville is definately cool with me. I haven't been to Nashville in a couple years. Let's just do the easy thing and leave it Nashville. Sorry I seemed to complicate things by bringing it up!


YOU BASTAGE:r

You want Memphis cause that's where the pool is that the women wear those crazy swimsuits is located. Go ahead and admit it!!

Again, Memphis is do-able. It may also be that he know more places there that would be acceptable locations. Suggestions never hurt, so don't sweat it.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

SvilleKid said:


> YOU BASTAGE:r
> 
> You want Memphis cause that's where the pool is that the women wear those crazy swimsuits is located. Go ahead and admit it!!


:r You got me!! And when the sun goes down ... so do they!?:r


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

hollywood said:


> :r You got me!! And when the sun goes down ... so do they!?:r


sorry i haven't chimed in here in awhile, but everytime i see a post by *hollywood *and look at his signature pic, i lose my train of thought...

wtf was i going to say?

oh. um... nashville herf you say? march 4th? i think i can jump into it at some point, but probably not a whole day deal for me. which reminds me - having never gone a'herfing, what's the deal? what's the protocol? how long do they last? till the last LLG is left standing?

damn, *hollywood*........................................


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

thebiglebowski said:


> sorry i haven't chimed in here in awhile, but everytime i see a post by *hollywood *and look at his signature pic, i lose my train of thought...
> 
> wtf was i going to say?
> 
> ...


not sure if this is still a going concern or not, but i thought i'd give a personal update that i would not be able to attend... work's got me going in a couple of different directions and that weekend would be one of the few i'll be home for - so, i need the "home" time...


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Would it be possible to space this out from the Louisville herf. Maybe mid March or something. If not don't worry about it. It may not be an issue or it may be a big one.


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

yea that sound good with me too, school is looking bad that weekend, so lets push this thing back further apart then the louisville one

when in march would be a good time for you guys?


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Other dates would be more manageable. The 11th may be the only other date to try. Again, if it is only me trying to disrupt the flow don't worry about it.


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

ive also been thinking of how close it would be to the louisville herf


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2006)

Mid March would be better than late march. OTOH, Ninja and I will be in Nashville March 31 thru April 2 for a nephew's wedding!! So I would also probably be able to drop in on a herf if it was the right timing!!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Count me in whichever date you pick. i can drive over for a day herf anytime. can't get loaded, but can smoke as much as possible!!


----------



## craigchilds (Jan 20, 2006)

I vote for Memphis!


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

i visited woodys smoke and brews, its def a great place to have a herf with 15 or 20 or so leather seating witha big screen tv and all sorts of things to drink
so with that in place, lets figure out (again) when is the best date to get together


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)

etenpenny said:


> i visited woodys smoke and brews, its def a great place to have a herf with 15 or 20 or so leather seating witha big screen tv and all sorts of things to drink
> so with that in place, lets figure out (again) when is the best date to get together


Is this in Memphis, or Nashville?


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

in nashville, or a few miles south


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

alright folks, now that louisville in over with lets get this thing on the front burner
we can iron out all these details by the end of the week

nashville: Woodys smokes and brews
directions
cool place, could hold around 20, nice leather chairs, big TV, great drink selection
It will be a fun place for a get together, ill call them later this weeks to see if we can reserve enough space
anyway 
guys, I want everyone that can come to come so 
what date is the best for you all?, im open in just about anything in march or April if we need to go that far, so...


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2006)

etenpenny said:


> alright folks, now that louisville in over with lets get this thing on the front burner
> we can iron out all these details by the end of the week
> 
> nashville: Woodys smokes and brews
> ...


Ninja and I will be at a wedding about 25 miles east of Nashville over the first weekend in April, and might can sneak away for a little while on that Sunday. Wedding is Sat. Afternoon at 4:00 and Ninja is in it, so Sat. is out unless very early, or after maybe 8:00. However, I am not tied to that weekend, and could probably make it on one of the other weekends. That being said, April is looking better for me than March.


----------

